# Presidential Debate, Part 3



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2016)

How many plan on watching this last thrashing? 

I'm not too sure I'll be spend much time watching this one. It depends on the Moderator and if it is just more of the same, it will feel like wasted time.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 18, 2016)

I am. I have to watch no matter how painful it may seem. I still don't know who I am going to vote for.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 18, 2016)

Not watching.  There is absolutely no point at this juncture except sick pleasure.

Will certainly watch the SNL version, though.  Alec Baldwin is what Donnie would be like if he were undergoing Narco Analysis, IMO.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am. I have to watch no matter how painful it may seem. I still don't know who I am going to vote for.



I've suggested to my kids to disregard the candidates themselves and vote for the party that closely aligns to their political philosophy: freedoms and responsibility (decisions, fiscal, etc) determined by individuals or groups.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll be watching it, beer in hand....2 vs 1....its really not fair.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am. I have to watch no matter how painful it may seem. I still don't know who I am going to vote for.



Just write in "Yoda". SS will quietly take over and they'll never know what hit them. We'll figure out the @pardus thing later:-".


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't watch it.  I am no masochist.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> I've suggested to my kids to disregard the candidates themselves and vote for the party that closely aligns to their political philosophy: freedoms and responsibility (decisions, fiscal, etc) determined by individuals or groups.



That is a good way to go. 



Red Flag 1 said:


> Just write in "Yoda". SS will quietly take over and they'll never know what hit them. We'll figure out the @pardus thing later:-".



At this point I might do that. 



Devildoc said:


> I can't watch it.  I am no masochist.



Pussy!


----------



## Rapid (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll catch the highlights... I imagine it will probably be a trainwreck.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2016)

At this point, the worst thing that could happen is a boring, policy-heavy debate ala the VP debate.  I want this to be a UFC match: how do Hillary's bjj skills stack up against Trump's standup game?  Donnie is gonna try for the email scandal double-leg, and if it fails he'll transition to the Bill rapist single-leg.  Hillary's been working her sprawl so we'll see if she can stuff those attempts.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> At this point, the worst thing that could happen is a boring, policy-heavy debate ala the VP debate.  I want this to be a UFC match: how do Hillary's bjj skills stack up against Trump's standup game?  Donnie is gonna try for the email scandal double-leg, and if it fails he'll transition to the Bill rapist single-leg.  Hillary's been working her sprawl so we'll see if she can stuff those attempts.



Jesus, I can't unsee that.

Hilly...sprawl


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

I kind-a liked Trump's pre debate urine drug screen idea. A lot of jobs out there have a standing policy about random UDS; why not the candidates for POTUS.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I kind-a liked Trump's pre debate urine drug screen idea. A lot of jobs out there have a standing policy about random UDS; why not the candidates for POTUS.



Imagine if they were in CO, WA, etc!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

Not watching. Don't care. At this point Trump could be the 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll and I'd still vote for him.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2016)

The 2016 United States Presidential debate, sponsored by Doritos


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> Imagine if they were in CO, WA, etc!



Feds can't partake so that is invalid.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Feds can't partake so that is invalid.



They're not Feds...yet.

I really don't want to know how much Viagra Trump is on though.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> They're not Feds...yet.
> 
> I really don't want to know how much Viagra Trump is on though.


"All of it.  All the Viagra."


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> "All of it.  All the Viagra."



Big League!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> They're not Feds...yet.
> 
> I really don't want to know how much Viagra Trump is on though.





Deathy McDeath said:


> "All of it.  All the Viagra."





lindy said:


> Big League!


----------



## CQB (Oct 19, 2016)

Arizona & Nevada turning blue. It must be rigged, like the moon landing.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

COL Sanders at the debate?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> COL Sanders at the debate?


lol


----------



## Rapid (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

This is crazy- but Hillary managed to answer the first question without pivoting.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> This is crazy- but Hillary managed to answer the first question without pivoting.



Trump has kicked his coke habit!


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

First impressions...

Clinton answered the question well.
Trump is calm and collected and focused on the original question.

Both started pretty well and sounded professional with very little in the way of digs.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

She sounded upset on the 2A comments.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Uh oh. Trump doesn't wanna nail down his answer to the abortion question.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Best moderator yet! He's doing a hell of a job...so far (18 mins in).


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Clinton needs to be fact checked on her statement about Planned Parenthood.  The only part that was actually put in front of Congress was the defunding of the abortion side of PP, not the womens' clinics other functions.  Trump, in the first debate, specifically stated that some of PP functions are good (exactly what Hillary just said) and was attacked by all of the other candidates on that.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Imagine if all the debates were like this. Hell, imagine if the whole campaign was like this?! 

Actually laying out points, defending positions coherently without attacking each other's person...


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Imagine if all the debates were like this. Hell, imagine if the whole campaign was like this?!
> 
> Actually laying out points, defending positions coherently without attacking each other's person...



You shut up with ideas like that!


So far Trump is doing well. He seems far more poised.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> You shut up with ideas like that!
> 
> 
> So far Trump is doing well. He seems far more poised.


They're both doing well, actually. 

I agree with @compforce and the need for the PP fact check, but (just like the rest of this campaign) this is surreal. 

Where was this the last 2 debates? Actually answering questions and stating their policies/positions. Insanity!


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Does anyone know what she'll do about immigration?..besides Trump is wrong?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

This was just posted on the other board I follow. He's serious by the way.

 I immediately thought of @TLDR20 and wanted to reply with a, "Come on man" but that would end up getting me flamed for the rest of the night as a Hillary supporter. :wall:


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This was just posted on the other board I follow. He's serious by the way.
> 
> I immediately thought of @TLDR20 and wanted to reply with a, "Come on man" but that would end up getting me flamed for the rest of the night as a Hillary supporter. :wall:



Wow, total filter job...thank God!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Whoa- "millions of people have been deported under Obama".

I have to believe, simply with the logistical strain that would take, that is not a correct statement.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh shit! Wallace said the WL word!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Dude, this moderator is _killing _it. 

Best job by far, not even close.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't know if Hillary can actually prove the Russian claim, don't know why she would make it.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Espionage?..against private people?

Fail.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow, Clinton is throwing out fallacies and spin faster than I can type...


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Oooooof the puppet comment landed w Donald. First sip of water and first interruption of the night for him.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Whoa- "millions of people have been deported under Obama".
> 
> I have to believe, simply with the logistical strain that would take, that is not a correct statement.



Trump is using the White House's own numbers and press statements.  What is being left out is that those numbers include a large amount that are simply turned back at the border.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Whoa- "millions of people have been deported under Obama".
> 
> I have to believe, simply with the logistical strain that would take, that is not a correct statement.



CBP purportedly said 2.5 mil.

Obama Has Deported More People Than Any Other President


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

I should point out that there is still no proof that Russia is the actor behind the hacks


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> I should point out that there is still no proof that Russia is the actor behind the hacks



The irony is the proof was on her own server!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2016)

And here comes the shit show.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh, she's rattled.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm waiting for the stress to overcome her and see her pass out on the stage.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> CBP purportedly said 2.5 mil.
> 
> Obama Has Deported More People Than Any Other President


That must have been my assumption (in the deportation process) that seemed high. 

Bush also deported 2 mil?


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This was just posted on the other board I follow. He's serious by the way.
> 
> I immediately thought of @TLDR20 and wanted to reply with a, "Come on man" but that would end up getting me flamed for the rest of the night as a Hillary supporter. :wall:



He's in HD, she has a soft filter to help hide the pancaked makeup she's wearing.  I'm sure it was part of the negotiations.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> He's in HD, she has a soft filter to help hide the pancaked makeup she's wearing.  I'm sure it was part of the negotiations.



And no blue M&Ms in the dressing room.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> That must have been my assumption (in the deportation process) that seemed high.
> 
> Bush also deported 2 mil?



Yes, again they all use the ones turned back in the number.

BTW, Hillary left out that Reagan's amnesty was part of a budget deal with the Democrats for which they never held up their half.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah has a new signature line!


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Ooh-Rah has a new signature line!
> 
> View attachment 16901



That racist against Chinese immigrants!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> That racist against Chinese immigrants!


It's non-inclusive, not necessarily racist.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone agree with the "Obama took some very hard steps and saved the economy" claim?


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Obama saved the economy? That'll get a "pants on fire" rating for sure.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Anyone agree with the "Obama took some very hard steps and saved the economy" claim?



No.  Definitively no.

Did she really just go back to the "it's Bush's fault" line?


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

If she fought against importing Chinese steel as a Senator...why is it a problem NOW?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> No.  Definitively no.
> 
> Did she really just go back to the "it's Bush's fault" line?


Sure sounded like it.

Donald 100% avoided the question- your economic plan doesn't check out. Thoughts?

DT- NAFTA CHINA


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Unemployment being at what economists call "full employment" is a bunch of bull.  The media and Administration ignore the number that includes people that have stopped looking.  The one that they quote all the time is based on unemployment claims, which does not include people whose benefits have run out.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

OOOOOOOH she went pretty hard there with "my 30 years versus your 30 years".


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Sure sounded like it.
> 
> Donald 100% avoided the question- your economic plan doesn't check out. Thoughts?
> 
> DT- NAFTA CHINA



Agreed.  He made another one of those mental leaps I talked about in the second debate.  His plan has some work to be done on it to get feasible, but it actually is closer to a working plan than the tax and spend she's proposing.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Donald 100% avoided the question- your economic plan doesn't check out. Thoughts?



His strongest policy too! Missed opportunity for sure.

Jesus, the UBL raid.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Fittness to be Pres? Here we go!


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> OOOOOOOH she went pretty hard there with "my 30 years versus your 30 years".



OMG, so many openings...  She was off working with companies on women's rights?  What about the Clinton Foundation accepting money from countries that have been censured by the UN for violations of women's rights?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

This should be fun...:wall:


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> OMG, so many openings...  She was off working with companies on women's rights?  What about the Clinton Foundation accepting money from countries that have been censured by the UN for violations of women's rights?


Yeah I think this is going to be the "missed opportunities for Trump" stories. 

Annnnnnnd now he's claiming that he has tapes of Clinton and Obama inciting and paying for violence at rallies? yeesh.....


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Rehearsed and practiced...yawn.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

A lot of factime checking to be done.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lots of the country is going-

DONT TAKE THE BAIT DONALD DONT TAKE IT DONT TAKE IT TAKE THE HIGH ROAD FOR ONCE DAMMIT


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah I think this is going to be the "missed opportunities for Trump" stories.
> 
> Annnnnnnd now he's claiming that he has tapes of Clinton and Obama inciting and paying for violence at rallies? yeesh.....



He's talking about the Robert Creamer videos
New O'Keefe Video: Clinton Campaign, DNC Coordinated With Organizations To Incite Violence At Trump Events


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

He's going to fall down stairs or slip in the shower.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

Emails!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Boom....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Go after Clinton foundation....


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

So Trump is an ass and she's a "criminal"...hmmm


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> He's talking about the Robert Creamer videos
> New O'Keefe Video: Clinton Campaign, DNC Coordinated With Organizations To Incite Violence At Trump Events


I had seen the tapes earlier on the campaign thread and some other places- I just don't know if saying directly "I have tapes with Clinton and Obama ok'ing that"... I mean, just for the fact that all she has to say is "I condemn those people I didn't set them on that task" and he looks stupid, again. 

The last thing he needs right this second is another thinly veiled conspiracy theory claim.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Good shot there Trump (about lying to Congress).  He should have left the direct shots at her campaign .

BTW, he shouldn't be saying "wrong" when she misquotes him.  He should use "there you go again" with a smile and a nod.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> So Trump is an ass and she's a "criminal"...hmmm



It seems that way.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

Something about the way she says, "Donald". Like she's scolding a small child.  It has to give her some sort of pleasure.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Clinton Foundation lol.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I had seen the tapes earlier on the campaign thread and some other places- I just don't know if saying directly "I have tapes with Clinton and Obama ok'ing that"... I mean, just for the fact that all she has to say is "I condemn those people I didn't set them on that task" and he looks stupid, again.
> 
> The last thing he needs right this second is another thinly veiled conspiracy theory claim.



You saw the enquirer article that came out today?  I know, it's the Enquirer, but this wouldn't be the first time they broke a big real story.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow!

Wallace just made the Clinton's enemy list.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

This is the first debate Mod who has asked hardball questions of Clinton.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Something about the way she says, "Donald". Like she's scolding a small child.  It has to give her some sort of pleasure.



It's not helping her. She just comes across as smug and condescending


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Trump just called her on the women's rights thing.  He may have done really well by waiting to hit her with it until later and let her bury herself first.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This is the first debate Mod who has asked hardball questions of Clinton.



Love the "answers".


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> You saw the enquirer article that came out today?  I know, it's the Enquirer, but this wouldn't be the first time they broke a big real story.


At this point, really, the source doesn't actually matter if the facts are true and they can prove them. 

So yeah, I read the article, and if there are truth in those claims that can be backed up, I am not really terribly concerned w the source in the end.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Holy hell the MSM is going to be interesting on the fact checking of her shit on CGI.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> It's not helping her. She just comes across as smug and condescending



That is who she is, and how she behaves. Clinton is a gold plated eletist.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

She sounds like a broken record from last two times.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Tax returns and federal tax shit is falling flat. Old hat.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris just OWNING shit!

"Folks, we have heard this the last two debates..."


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

did she really just bring up the tax returns again?  Every charitable foundation, including Trump's, has to file their IRS form 990 publicly.  That has nothing whatsoever to do with his personal finances.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

I think he's right to wait until the states certify their votes.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

"Millions of people that are registered to vote that shouldnt be registered to vote"
"Hillary should not be allowed to run for the presidency"....


LOL. Dude needs to stay away from the tin-foil hat shit. It's killing him.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

"the loser concedes to the winner"...unless it's Al Gore


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Fair elections since 1940? Uh, no.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

THIS is why he should stay away from this nonsense, it's too easy for her to combat that on really an untenable position for him. For anyone.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris Wallace has done his research. Hitting both equally - doing a good job not appearing biased.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Trump may have challenges with this one...    unless he points out that SF is in the country and they are "American Military Forces"


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

"intelligence surge here at home"

That line is going to get chewed up with memes of Stormtroopers, Nazis and KGB

eta: I actually agree that we need better intelligence at home, specifically get rid of the PC policies regarding profiling

eta #2:  Trump will be taken out of context and quoted as saying "America is Stupid"


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Wait- so ISIS is all gone from Mosul because of news coverage? Oh, cool. 

Much tougher than we thought?! Uh, bro, come on man.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

I get all hot about any Iraq comments.:wall:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hillary said......Mosul on the border of Syria....uhhhh.....no!!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris Vs Trump oh SHIT son. 

Donald might want to back down from that one.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Hillary said......Mosul on the border of Syria....uhhhh.....no!!


I mean, it's an hour drive... so yea, not _right _on the border. But I seem to remember Mosul being a pretty substantial staging location for the border, back in the day.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

There she goes with the emotional pleas over facts.  Vetting of refugees has been widely shown to be flawed.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

This last question- I mean, of ALL last questions, Trump needs to destroy this. Stay on message. Dont deviate.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Less than zero will get mocked by people who don't understand


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> There she goes with the emotional pleas over facts.  Vetting of refugees has been widely shown to be flawed.


According to whom?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Hillary said......Mosul on the border of Syria....uhhhh.....no!!



She was SOS, and geography was someone elses problem.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

"I wonder when Donald thinks America _was_ great"  That is an absolutely horrible way for her to say it.  She'll get chewed up on that one


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> According to whom?





> "We don't have it under control," Mr. Michael Steinback, Assistant Director for the FBI told the House Homeland Security committee in February. "Absolutely, we're doing the best we can. If I were to say that we had it under control, then I would say I know of every single individual traveling. I don't. And I don't know every person there and I don't know everyone coming back. So it's not even close to being under control."
> 
> The chairman of the Homeland Security committee, Rep. Michael McCaul (R-TX), asked officials from DHS, FBI and the National Counterterrorism Center (NCTC), "if bringing in Syrian refugees pose a greater risk to Americans?" Steinback responded, "Yes, I'm concerned. We'll have to go take a look at those lists and go through all of those intelligence holdings and be very careful to try and identify connections to foreign terrorist groups."
> 
> Last week Rep. McCaul renewed the concern that ISIS wants to use the refugee crisis to sneak into western countries. "The President wants to surge thousands of Syrian refugees into the United States, in spite of consistent intelligence community and federal law enforcement warnings that we do not have the intelligence needed to vet individuals from the conflict zone. We also know that ISIS wants to use refugee routes as cover to sneak operatives into the West," he said in a statement.



FBI Says There IS No Way To Vet Incoming Syrian Refugees | NumbersUSA


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> According to whom?



Which databases are we going to check?


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Hillary can't answer this one because Donald can bring up Hillarycare


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris Wallace for POTUS 2016!!!!


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> Which databases are we going to check?



This all came to light after it was found that the San Bernadino shooter had been open on social media about his radicalism


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> Chris Wallace for POTUS 2016!!!!


Dude. Chris Wallace has killed it. Absolutely destroyed it. 

OH SNAP SURPRISE CLOSING STATEMENT!!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> This all came to light after it was found that the San Bernadino shooter had been open on social media about his radicalism


If we are going to scrub social media for possible radicals- then we all have friends that are going to jail over treason due to claims of denouncing America and moving abroad (no matter which one gets elected).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> "I wonder when Donald thinks America _was_ great"  That is an absolutely horrible way for her to say it.  She'll get chewed up on that one



I missed that one. I'm glad I did; cannot afford to replace another TV.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2016)

compforce said:


> This all came to light after it was found that the San Bernadino shooter had been open on social media about his radicalism



Yes but I was referring to refugees from Levant; not to mention all the foreign fighters that now have combat experience in Europe.  Refugees my ass.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have confidence in Trump's economic plan. Obama Care is failing, with insurance companies bailing.

Trump has a proven successful business history, and I believe Trump has the better grasp on our economy.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

NEWS FLASH

Trump declares coin flip rigged, even after it directly benefits him.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I have confidence in Trump's economic plan. Obama Care is failing, with insurNce companies bailing.
> 
> Trump has a proven successful business history, and I believe Trump has the better grasp on our economy.


After this debate, I am inclined to agree with you. 

IMO, he wasted the first two debates cause he's an amateur.


----------



## compforce (Oct 19, 2016)

Chris Wallace did a fantastic job and asked hard questions of both of them.  I was especially impressed that he didn't debate with either of the candidates and controlled the debate.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I mean, it's an hour drive... so yea, not _right _on the border. But I seem to remember Mosul being a pretty substantial staging location for the border, back in the day.



Let me know how that route turns out for ya...


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Let me know how that route turns out for ya...


HAHAHAH no fucking thanks. 

I distinctly remember a couple helo rides that didnt work out so well, I am gonna pass on the drive.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> Trump declares coin flip rigged, even after it directly benefits him.



If Trump wins...all coins will have his face on both sides!!!:-"


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good lord it's done.

Perhaps this is the beginning of the end or the end of the beginning.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> If we are going to scrub social media for possible radicals- then we all have friends that are going to jail over treason due to claims of denouncing America and moving abroad (no matter which one gets elected).


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2016)

compforce said:


> Chris Wallace did a fantastic job and asked hard questions of both of them.  I was especially impressed that he didn't debate with either of the candidates and controlled the debate.



I saw shades of Tim Russert the way he handled things. He didn't cheer lead for either. The previous 2 moderators could have learned something by watching.......nah. Never mind.


----------



## Brill (Oct 20, 2016)

Centermass said:


> I saw shades of Tim Russert the way he handled things. He didn't cheer lead for either. The previous 2 moderators could have learned something by watching.......nah. Never mind.



It seems to validate that other entertainment outlets were biased.

I'm shocked that Clinton won that debate.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 20, 2016)

lindy said:


> It seems to validate that other entertainment outlets were biased.
> 
> I'm shocked that Clinton won that debate.




I don't see lastnight as a Clinton win. But that's just me.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2016)

Im disappointed I didn't watch the whole thing but I can't stand her constant smirk.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 20, 2016)

I was going to watch the debate,  until I remembered I could just turn on "Nat Geo" if I wanted to see two apes throw shit at each other.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Oct 20, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I was going to watch the debate,  until I remembered I could just turn on "Nat Geo" if I wanted to see two apes throw shit at each other.


Hey...that's not fair to apes. They don't do that.:-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 20, 2016)

And we are done here.


----------

